# Need to foster a  few



## Mitransplant (Apr 17, 2012)

I have two does. Bred them and one had 11 kits on Saturday 4-7 and the other had 2 on Easter the 8th. The two are HUGE compared the the others. I found two dead that morning and then two the next day. Smelled something and found another one at the bottom of the nest box dead, been there a few.
My question is:  Can I take a couple of kits from one doe and put them in the other does box?  The one that had two is so gentle and loving but the other one, MEAN!   How would I do it? Take the two smallest and somehow get the scent of gentle rabbit on them and put them in her box or what?  I don't want to loose any more.  PLEASE HELP ME!!!   Thanks. I really appreciate anyone taking the time to read this and answer.


----------



## manybirds (Apr 17, 2012)

Mitransplant said:
			
		

> I have two does. Bred them and one had 11 kits on Saturday 4-7 and the other had 2 on Easter the 8th. The two are HUGE compared the the others. I found two dead that morning and then two the next day. Smelled something and found another one at the bottom of the nest box dead, been there a few.
> My question is:  Can I take a couple of kits from one doe and put them in the other does box?  The one that had two is so gentle and loving but the other one, MEAN!   How would I do it? Take the two smallest and somehow get the scent of gentle rabbit on them and put them in her box or what?  I don't want to loose any more.  PLEASE HELP ME!!!   Thanks. I really appreciate anyone taking the time to read this and answer.
> 
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3514_000_1129.jpg


how old are the babies


----------



## Mitransplant (Apr 17, 2012)

The 5 kits are 10 days old and the two large ones are 9 days old.

There are two rather skinny ones in the batch of 5 so wanted to try and fatten them up and not loose them. Not sure why she is loosing so many of her kits.  The first litter that she had, she had them on the wire of the cage and they all ended up dying since I didn't know that when I put the nest box in there and put the babies in she wouldn't accept the box since she didn't make the nest. Guess Silver Martens are strange like that.  I didn't think they were having kits so had taken the box out. She turns nice after she had them and they all died. She would even let me hold her after wards. Now they are all down in the barn and I go down and check them often through out the day.
Just wanted to know if I petted (I use gloves anytime I do anything with the kits) the mother that has two kits and then touched the two I want to put in there, would she accept them knowing that there are more kits in the box?  Would it be a wise idea since the other two are so huge to take those two out  Don't know what to do.


----------



## DianeS (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes, with kits that similar in age you can definately foster some from the large litter into the smaller litter. Most rabbits are fine if you just plop the new rabbits in with their own. 

If you think you have reason to be concerned, get some vanilla extract, put a bit on your finger, and use that to dab under mom's nose, her two kits, and the new ones you want to put in (dab kits on the back of the neck). Vanilla extract is very strong-smelling, don't use much. Then the air, the nest, and all the kits will smell the same. The smell evaporates within a couple hours, no need to wash it off. 

The doe with the two kits should take the new ones just fine. Your best way of telling that she accepted them is tonight if she feeds the new ones along with her own. As long as she does not attack the new kits, ignoring them is fine until she feeds.

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Mitransplant (Apr 17, 2012)

I have already closed the barn tonight so will wait and put them in tomorrow during the day when I clean out the cage. They should smell just like the others and I know Flower will accept them. She is so gentle and loving right now.  Thanks for answering this. I will keep you all informed as to how things are going.   THANKS so much!


----------



## Bunnylady (Apr 17, 2012)

Rabbits can't count, lol. I play "put and take" in my nest boxes all the time, and the does never know the difference.  I have a Netherland Dwarf doe right now that had 1 normal baby and a peanut, when the peanut died, I put in two babies that were a day older that came from a doe that wasn't being as good a mother. I just stuck them in the nest box when the doe wasn't there, and she never knew the difference.  

The only thing that concerns me here, is the size difference with the babies. Larger babies are stronger, so they can push smaller kits away. Two smaller kits could probably hold their own, but if you were to try to put all 7 kits together, some of the smallest might not be able to compete.

It's actually better for the larger kits to have some competition. The fewer kits there are in a litter, the faster they grow. When a doe is only nursing a couple of kits, they can grow too fast, and wind up with digestive problems or deformed bones as a result. 

Good luck!


----------



## manybirds (Apr 17, 2012)

i never foster over 3 days old. the old bunny smell dosn't come out and i've had moms almost kill babies because of it.


----------



## Mitransplant (Apr 18, 2012)

Bunny Lady,  I didn't put the babies in a different nest box last night. Figured I would just take the chances that they would be alright.  Went down a little while ago and in the box of 5 one of the bigger babies was out of the box and standing beside mom. Acting like it was looking around but they are only 11 days old. Looked so cute. Put it back and checked the others and they seem fine. Both of the two big ones in the other box were out with mom. They were born 10 days ago. Maybe they will all make it without all the musical nest boxes, Lord willing.
I really didn't want to move any of them but I didn't want the littler ones to starve to death either. I can't stand back and let any animal die without trying to help. Guess I am way to sensitive or something but I will try what I can to help it live.  They all look good this morning so guess I panicked.
Is there any way to keep them in the boxes for another week?  I thought it was to cool this morning for them to be out but the mothers didn't put them back in the box. Guess mother nature will just have to take over here.

Thanks everyone for your input though. I really do appreciate hearing your ideas.  THANKS!


----------



## DianeS (Apr 18, 2012)

Mothers don't put them back in the box. They don't move the kits anywhere - the kits go where they like. In fact, one of the ways a lot of kits die is when they still hold on to mom's nipple when she leaves the box - the kit gets drug out that way. 

One thing you can do is use a nestbox that has less of a "lip" in the front, so a kit that gets out can get back in easier. Also, you could get a lot of straw for the floor of the cage, so a kit that doesn't get back in the nest can at least not have so much exposure to cold air. Once they are all trying to leave the nest to explore, you can turn the nest on its side so there is no "lip" at all, but don't do that until they're ready to explore.


----------



## manybirds (Apr 18, 2012)

Mitransplant said:
			
		

> Bunny Lady,  I didn't put the babies in a different nest box last night. Figured I would just take the chances that they would be alright.  Went down a little while ago and in the box of 5 one of the bigger babies was out of the box and standing beside mom. Acting like it was looking around but they are only 11 days old. Looked so cute. Put it back and checked the others and they seem fine. Both of the two big ones in the other box were out with mom. They were born 10 days ago. Maybe they will all make it without all the musical nest boxes, Lord willing.
> I really didn't want to move any of them but I didn't want the littler ones to starve to death either. I can't stand back and let any animal die without trying to help. Guess I am way to sensitive or something but I will try what I can to help it live.  They all look good this morning so guess I panicked.
> Is there any way to keep them in the boxes for another week?  I thought it was to cool this morning for them to be out but the mothers didn't put them back in the box. Guess mother nature will just have to take over here.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your input though. I really do appreciate hearing your ideas.  THANKS!


the size of the litter has a huge influence on the size of the babies. i same breed of babies same age might have a humungous (like twice as big) gap in size. its dosn't mean there is anything wrong its just that the smaller litters get more to eat


----------



## Mitransplant (Apr 19, 2012)

Well, the one little one I found dead this morning. I knew I should have followed my gut and did something. Next time I will.   Thanks everyone for your opinions.


----------

